# Corner Problem



## Dcuber (Feb 16, 2008)

hello, 
Lately I've been (trying)blindsolving with the old method that stefan created for the corners

I've decided to move to macky's way of solving the corners
but i don't quite get it...
I know how to orient the corners, but not place them


----------



## alexc (Feb 16, 2008)

Well do you understand the concept of cycling?


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 16, 2008)

not really...


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 16, 2008)

Go to Ryan Heises page and learn about commutators, it's a nice start


----------



## Leo (Feb 16, 2008)

Well really before you can blindsolve with any cycle method, you need to understand the concept of cycling. I don't see how you don't know it if you've been using Pochmann's already, but try reading this http://www.cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_guide.html#cycle. Once you understand that, you can use any algorithm that cycle 3 corners, with the correct set up moves.

Are you trying to mix Pochmann edges with 3 cycle corners? I tried that once but since they both have different types of parity I couldn't really figure it out.


----------



## magicsquares (Feb 17, 2008)

Pochmann for edges + 3 cycle has been done I think. I'm not sure though because this website: http://www.gottacube.com/sections/articles/solutions/3x3x3bld/ still uses EO unlike Pochmann's.


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a way to settle this problem
(if) the 3cycle corner switcher switches one then I can just use the olde pochmann corner solution 
I i'm correct


----------

